# Anyone Got A Review On The Seiko Snxj94



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

This is the rolex day date look alike. All gold 2 tone. There are variations - 2 tone bracelet - steel + gold and so on. Anyone got one of these - care to show a review, or point me in the direction of a full review as i can't find one


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kc104 said:


> This is the rolex day date look alike. All gold 2 tone.


Try googling *7S26-0500* that's the cal / model # for SNXJ94.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

thanks for that - still not getting anything when googleing that.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kc104 said:


> thanks for that - still not getting anything when googleing that.


Try this: 7S26 Review


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

where is the cheapest place to pick up one of these - I can see it on amazon.com for 115 dollars which means it will end up costing me around 105 pounds.


----------

